# wud like some adice please long story



## bells89 (Jun 11, 2009)

hey, im new to this im sorry if this is long but i want u to get the picture so u dont jump at me, 

well firstly im 20 years old married for 1year have a 20 month old daughter (with the man i married) and now 14 weeks pregnant.
i also like to say b4 i contuinue i do not relie on tax money of urs as husband does work and supplies for us im a full time mum atm.

anyway i met my husband over 3 years ago i really liked him and cud see he really ;liked me well after about 2 weeks of knowing one and other we got together. when we first got together he told me that he dont want a normal relationship he wants a open relation ship.. so 4 days into the relationship i was a bit tipsy and got with my ex boyfriend we had sex, my husband new i was in a room with him but he walked out even tho the open relation ship was his idea so cos he was upset i only told him i sucked my ex of when really i had sex with him..
well we sorted things out and became a proper relationship (him still thinking i had just sucked my ex of tho) i started to have feelings for him and i think he did at the same time 2..
well 5 months into the relationship we had an argement he had started pushing me away for his girl mate... i asked him many of times if he wanted her and he always said no ( she was a smack head and he despises drugs) anyway one night he told me to go home from his house whilst she was there and tht really made me feel somthing was happing the next day tho we sorted things out but didnt get bk together till a week later..
he ended up going n prison a month later for a crime he comited wen we first met. once he served his time in there of 3 months when he came out he moved into my mums with me and we started trying for a baby... about 2 months later he finally got his own place from the council so we both moved in still trying for a baby...3 months later being july he went to a mates and i went to my mums he was drunk and got angry cos i had txted him saying night well i went bk to the bedsit and he too turned up.. he turned for no reason knowen to me and pushed me to the floor but i managed to get out he banged him self against the wall cos of what he done he then said"im going to get a knife" well i admidatly presumed a knife to stab me so i ran out of the bedsit and hid waiting i rang his sister who then told me tht he has rang her and said i stabbed him! so i new he must of stabbed himself by then..well after all this we had split but 2 weeks later we chatted met up got on and decided give it another go i then found out i was pregnant which i will admit at tht time was a mistake!
we went on fine to have this baby being my daughter everything was going really well i kept asking him to marry me but everytime he said no then one day he asked me i was over the moon. by the time my daughter was 2 month we went out one day and all cos i said i wud wait for somthing to eat tilll we had dinner he told me to get out of HIS property so i rushed bk leaving him pushing our daughter as soon as he arived he came in leaving our daughter outside and dragged me out the flat and locked the door he wudnt take our dauter in nor wud he give me anything for her!.later tht day i noticed he wrote on his status at last she has gone im single! this hurt!!
2-3 weeks had passed and he didnt seem intrested anymore he didnt try to see his daughter. so i decided to met new ppl i met a bloke but was not intending on a relationship at tht time as i new it was to soon, well me and this bloke got on but we NEVER done anything together he was just a mate. one night i went out with this bloke and my husbands sister and my husband turned up were i was... he left i then noticed i had a msg on my fone stating if i didnt talk to him (my husband) my dog wud get it by then my mum rang to say he had been round hers and took my dog! the next day he said oi cud go collect my dog as i did he told me how he had slept with 4 woman and they were the best since me .
tht night i got pestered by him telling me he loved me cant stand letting anyone else having me ect well i feel for it and went met up with him we got bk together i then found out he had met up with the first girl he ever slept with.
any way relationship was on and of from this point as i kept hacking into his face book account to find he had been writing to this woman saying he loves her only with myself for our daughters sake and he cant stand being near me this happened 3-4 times.
well after a while we split this time for a longer period he had no contact with me i offered supervised vissits but nothing came bk to my solictor well i got my daughter christened and he didnt come tht night he contacted me saying his sorry he wants me he cant accept anyone else in his life blah blah ... again i met up with him every thing seemed fine he said he still wants to marry me so i said lets do it and arranged our reception wedding 2 months later...
we goit married everythign was fine no signs he had spoke to tht woman any more but then 2009 jan he left me and went to his mates i then found a email tht i did not no about nothing on there BUT a new facebook account created the day he left and i managed yet again to hack into his facebook account to find a msg to her say " i will leave (myself) and forget my daughter if u guarantee u wont leave me straight away i love you more than anything" well they got chatting and he told her wee he was going so she said she wud take him so he was surposedly to go round hers watch a dvd and then get a lift home.... a week later he turned bk up on my door step wanting me bk well i listened to him and he told me he DID NOT go to hers he DID NOT get a lift from her and tht he had walked 4 miles to get were he was going to stay....

he did write tpo her in front of me aying tht he did not meant what he said he just wanted someone to talk to and listen he sorry if he caused upset and tht his feeling will always lay with me .

well i still wounder did he meet her tht night in jan cos she says he did but he ssaying she saying tht to split us up (which yes can be true ) anny way i have also now told him te truth about what really happened he is very upset but said i am what he wants and can try accept it.. 
well i guess i wrote this so u get the full picture and can offer any words of advise or what u think about it all im not after sympthy i no what i done was wrong and serves me right but i just want to no whta ur opions are on him and this other woman cud he be lieing to me still or honest oh she also told me they went out for a week wen we was split but he saying they didnt he has only met her once since noing me. 

thanks if u got this far and again im only after some advice and opions


----------

